# Fusachika 270mm gyuto made with "alloy steel" ?



## woodworkcan (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi KKF,

I picked up this big 270mm gyuto from an auction. 
But I have difficulty finding any information at all about the manufacturer and their product lines.
I especially want to understand which type a steel was used.

This is from a vendor site I found:
http://hamono-ft.shop-pro.jp/?pid=116191611

&#21512;&#37329;&#37628;: does this mean alloyed steel? It's pretty vague...
I would like to know if they used regular stainless for knives (Fe+Cr+Mo+Va?) or more specialized VG or SK steels series.

Additionally, if anyone has something to add concerning the brand: &#25151;&#36817; / Fusachika, I would also be interested.

Cheers!


----------



## woodworkcan (Mar 31, 2018)

I guess I am calling anyone who can read Japanese


----------



## chinacats (Mar 31, 2018)

I guess you may get better results by naming the thread something like 'help with kanji'...good luck


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 31, 2018)

From google:



> Together
> 
> Gold Steel
> 
> ...



not sure about that last bit :rofl2:


----------



## shownomarci (Apr 6, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> From google:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about that last bit :rofl2:



Google translator gives you entirely different result for the kanji reading, when you set it to chinese instead of japanese or vice versa.


----------

